# Samba not working after systemd update

## billydv

Anyone have samba working after systemd gnome 3.8 updates? Can't seem to start it although smb.servive is enabled

----------

## billydv

sorry, it just started after a reboot, I guess there are two parts to this smbd.service and nmbd.service

----------

